# Mr. February



## 2Gingers (Jan 25, 2018)

I entered a picture of my Vizsla, Jax, in a pet calendar contest at work, and he was one of the pets selected to be featured. He was almost 10 months old in that photo. Here's Mr. February! :kiss


----------



## cuddlebuglove (Apr 27, 2014)

Oh YES! Just perfect! Congratulations! 

Sent from my LG-V520 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gabica (Jan 20, 2018)

Oh my, this is awesome. look at that smile


----------



## bertrand (May 17, 2017)

That smile is awesome!!!!


----------

